# Stone removal



## MGH (Jul 23, 2017)

It's been a while since I've done much refining. I moved toward the end of winter, and took a while to get set up again. Here's a customer's stone removal lot I just finished. 4.39 ozt bar and ~72.5 carats of mixed stones. There was also some dental scrap in the lot, but fortunately I kept that separate until I could figure out it was all non-PM alloy


----------



## anachronism (Jul 23, 2017)

Looking good there!


----------



## MGH (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks, Jon!


----------

